# motor mounts



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

How do ya tell which is the right and the left?
:confused
thanks as always


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

let me go check still have the old ones on my 326.....looks like the one with the tab is passenger side, make sure you mount them in the correct engine holes. have to get mine on my block soon and get it in the car for spring


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The weld nut goes to the back.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

dimitri said:


> The weld nut goes to the back.


:agree What he said....


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

does this look correct for the left one?
what is the tab at the top for?
thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Topkat said:


> does this look correct for the left one?
> what is the tab at the top for?
> thanks


Safety tab for when the rubber separates to prevent the engine from turning over in the frame.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

wow, that's a scary thought!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Torque is our friend.....arty: you want a motor that twists, thats what puts power to the ground.

not to hi-jack your thread Top but i am sure you will want to know this too. 

whats the best way to install....both mounts in the frame and bolt to the block when you get motor in or mounts to the block and then Carriage bolt through frame mount when you drop the motor? 

also trans mounted to engine or trans first and bolt together in place?


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Bolt the mounts to the block first.

Installing the engine/trans as a 'unit' is doable, but not "easy". If it's a manual trans, it's eaier (IMO) to do it in "stages".

Jim


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Topkat said:


> wow, that's a scary thought!!!!


 It is! ...and it gets worse. Prior to 1967, GM predominently used throttle linkage instead of a throttle cable. Imagine, if you will, what happens when the motor mount breaks and it's not a safety mount (with the tab). The engine twists up, the throttle linkage gets pulled harder, the engine twists further out of the frame, the linkage goes nearly full throttle... well, there were a lot of crumpled front ends (or worse!). For awhile, GM was having dealers install a cable to the left motor mount, to keep this from happening. 

Safety motor mounts and throttle cables were a HUGE safety improvement!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr. P-Body said:


> Bolt the mounts to the block first.
> Installing the engine/trans as a 'unit' is doable, but not "easy". If it's a manual trans, it's eaier (IMO) to do it in "stages".


:agree I tried to install my engine/TH400 as a unit in my 69, and even had the entire front clip and core support off the car so I had maximum room to work. Couldn't do it. With the engine/trans "high" enough for the motor mount ears to clear the frame saddles, I couldn't get it far enough back to drop the mounts over the saddles because the trans hit the tunnel on the body. If I tried tilting it "down" so I could move it back farther, the distributor hit the firewall. My son Ben and I messed with it for a good hour or so, then finally pulled it, dropped the trans, and installed it by itself - followed by the engine. I'm thinking on my car at least, the only way I would have been able to install everything as a unit would have been to bolt the mounts to the side of the block after everything was in position, and I'm not sure I would have been able to "get to" them to do that.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ It can be done, but is difficult. After all, you don't pull the motor to change a bad/worn motor mount.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ^^ It can be done, but is difficult. After all, you don't pull the motor to change a bad/worn motor mount.


Good point!

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ok so ...

mounts to block
seat up TQ converter to tranny and mount and strap up level
set engine in and through bolt mounts
seat trans housing to block and bolt up?
align and bolt flywheel to tq conv. and rotate crank to get all bolts torqued?

is that the best way? :confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> ok so ...
> 
> mounts to block
> seat up TQ converter to tranny and mount and strap up level
> ...


I'm always hesitant to say something like this is "best" just because there can be lots of ways to "git 'r done", but that's pretty much the way I did it the last time. Once I got the engine mounts over the frame saddles through, I went ahead and mated up the tranny and started a couple of bolts before I inserted the long motor mount bolts and started taking weight off the engine hoist. Doing that left me a little wiggle room to move things around.

Bear


----------

